# Dry Brush Over Red...What Color?



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

I've really been happy with a boltgun metal drybrush over the black parts of my dreads and rhinos.

The rest of the vehicles are blood red. What color would you drybrush with to make it work together? More boltgun metal, orange, white?

Just looking for some guidance from the experienced painters here before I jump headfirst into trial and error.

Thanks


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

A thinned out yellow will work well.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I would suggest using an orange to start, and if you want to build your edges up more, you can move to a yellow, and eventualy to a white.

Orange will give it a nice highlight, but yellow after orange will bring it out even more. If you move up too far, and think you've made the model look too bright, you can just do a very thin red wash over the vehicle to darken it up a bit.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I tend to just go with a lighter red-- but I tend not to use the equivalent of Blood Red as my mid-tone red, so to speak, but as a highlight for what's maybe a 50/50 mix of Red Gore and Blood Red, and do edge highlights rather than drybrush. 

However, if you were to drybrush a red vehicle, I'd mix up the red you used as the last coat on the vehicle with an equal amount of orange, and use that. Then, use the orange straight as a sort of targeted highlight where the sharpest edges are, and go over it again. I wouldn't use pure yellow as a highlight on red, even drybrushed-- it's too big a jump in the spectrum. If you use yellow, I'd do it as a final, edge highlight rather than a drybrush, and I'd mix it about 25/75 with the orange (25% yellow to 75% orange.)


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Son of Horus has got it right. Don't rely on drybrushing too much though.


----------

